# Koordinaten eines gedrehten Rechtecks



## friedak (13. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Rechteck mit einer affinen Transformation gedreht. Nun möchte ich die Koordinaten der Eckpunkte rausfinden. Gibt es da eine einfache Lösung? (denn bei der Rotation wird ja wohl das ganze Koordinatensystem gedreht) 

Alte Koordinaten wären z.B.: 0/0, 5/0, 0/3, 5/3. Ich habe in der APi bei den affinen Transformationen nichts derartiges gefunden. 

Gruß,
friedak


----------



## jPat (13. Sep 2007)

Du kannst deine Koordinaten als Vectoren von 0/0 aus betrachten, dann die Vectoren drehen.

Formel: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotationsmatrix


----------



## Marco13 (13. Sep 2007)

Wie genau drehst du denn das Rechteck? Normalerweise bekommst du dann ja die gedrehten Punkte. Oder rotierst du einfach das Graphics2D?


----------



## Guest (14. Sep 2007)

ich weise die Transformation mit setTransform dem Graphics zu. Ich dachte, es gibt vielleicht eine Funktion, die mir die Punkte ausgibt. Aber bei der Transformation wird sowieso das ganze Koordinatensystem gedreht - nicht so geschickt. Ich habe jetzt die Punkte selber berechnet - also da, wo sie sein müssten. Aber eine direkteAbfrage wäre besser gewesen.


friedak


----------



## jPat (14. Sep 2007)

Die Drehung des Koordinatensystems ist schneller, da man dabei nur die Einheitsvectoren (0;1) / (1;0) drehen muß. nun braucht banb nur die EInzelnen Koordinaten der Objectes mit den EInheitsvektoren multiplizieren und erählt somit ein gedrehtes Objekt.


----------

